# bootcamp can not partition drive



## elmo7 (Apr 6, 2006)

hi guys

i am using leopard and trying to get bootcamp working but when i try 2 partition the drive it says it carnt as some files can not be moved.

is there a way 2 get round this with out doing a full new install as i carnt lose some of the data from my laptop and dont have a good place to back it up.

thanks
Alex


----------

